# US Carpet boarder



## CalvaryCougar33 (Sep 6, 2017)

CalvaryCougar33 said:


> What's up guys, used to be apart of this forum a few years ago. Stopped posting when I got a full time job but now I'm back in grad school with no job. I'm currently going to Liberty University majoring in clinical mental health counseling. Liberty has snowflex, which is a big reason I moved here from Lawrenceburg Indiana where I used to ride. Love Park and Love edits. Hopefully snowflex will be condusive to improving my park game, but at 30 I'm just hoping to not get hurt [emoji23]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Oh my old SN was Calvarycougar. Can't remember my password or email. Must be age [emoji16]

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah SBF is more secure than Equifax with password requirements lol.

Welcome back, what's the snow situation going to be like this winter for you down there?


----------



## CalvaryCougar33 (Sep 6, 2017)

sabatoa said:


> Yeah SBF is more secure than Equifax with password requirements lol.
> 
> Welcome back, what's the snow situation going to be like this winter for you down there?


I'll be hitting up snowflex regularly and then Wintergreen resort often enough to have a pass. 1,000 vertical. I'm not in Ohio anymore Toto [emoji23]

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

CalvaryCougar33 said:


> I'm currently majoring in clinical mental health counseling...which is a big reason I moved here from Lawrenceburg Indiana where I used to ride. Love Park and Love edits. Hopefully snowflex will be condusive to improving my park game, but at 30 I'm just hoping to not get hurt [emoji23]Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk





CalvaryCougar33 said:


> I'll be hitting up snowflex regularly and then Wintergreen resort often enough to have a pass. 1,000 vertical. I'm not in Ohio anymore Toto [emoji23]
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Snowboarding is my MH and will teach you abunch of MH stuff. Perhaps consider the sports performance instead of clinical.


----------



## CalvaryCougar33 (Sep 6, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Snowboarding is my MH and will teach you abunch of MH stuff. Perhaps consider the sports performance instead of clinical.


I'm assuming MH is mental health? I agree snowboarding is the way I keep myself sane


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

yup...30+ years in public clinical mh...you will make more $ being a plumber and still deal with ppls shit...just sayin...not to dissuade you


----------



## CalvaryCougar33 (Sep 6, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> yup...30+ years in public clinical mh...you will make more $ being a plumber and still deal with ppls shit...just sayin...not to dissuade you


Nah. I'm not in it for the money. As long as I can live then I'm fine with it. I really love it as a former drug counselor for 4 years

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

CalvaryCougar33 said:


> Nah. I'm not in it for the money. As long as I can live then I'm fine with it. I really love it as a former heavy drug user for 4 years
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Cause you understand what they're going through.

Lol, drugs are bad.


TT


----------



## CalvaryCougar33 (Sep 6, 2017)

timmytard said:


> Cause you understand what they're going through.
> 
> Lol, drugs are bad.
> 
> ...


I've never used any drugs. You don't have to be an ex-addict to be a good addiction counselor.


----------

